

Artisan chocolate and social revolution - herdrick
http://www2.macleans.ca/2012/06/11/artisan-chocolate-and-social-revolution/#more-265819

======
rdl
I really liked the Scharffenberger plant in SFBA until it got bought by
Hershey and production moved elsewhere. It was at the sweet spot (heh) of
quality ingredients, scale (prices at $3 or so, and decent variety, but with
small batches), and aesthetics. Really small scale production doesn't add much
beyond that point.

Currently, I just get Trader Joe's (Villars or Valrhona). Especially at the
$2-3 price point.

------
jamesbritt
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4095602>

~~~
herdrick
Oops, I should have noticed that hash crap on the end.

So you like the Cosh too?

